# Live plants for praying mantis



## Abdn_keeper (Mar 20, 2020)

Does anyone have experience keeping live plants in a praying mantis enclosure? I was to start a new tank with a real orchid for an orchid mantis. The orchid needs direct sun but obviously I don't want to overheat hte mantis. Any suggestions? Thank you


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Abdn_keeper said:


> Does anyone have experience keeping live plants in a praying mantis enclosure? I was to start a new tank with a real orchid for an orchid mantis. The orchid needs direct sun but obviously I don't want to overheat hte mantis. Any suggestions? Thank you


Get a fake orchid. There are some really decent looking ones that aren't expensive. That way you can just concentrate on the mantid's needs.


----------



## Abdn_keeper (Mar 20, 2020)

Is it possible to have any live plants with mantids?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Abdn_keeper said:


> Is it possible to have any live plants with mantids?


Epipremnum aureum (Devil's Ivy) would live as it's ridiculously hardy. I'd honestly use fake though if you want plants. You have to remember the less cluttered a mantid's enclosure is the better as it allows them to moult without "hitting" any decorations.


----------



## Abdn_keeper (Mar 20, 2020)

Yeah, good point. Thank you!


----------

